

 Latest viruses could mean ‘end of world as we know it' - james_toi
http://www.timesofisrael.com/experts-we-lost-the-cyber-war-now-were-in-the-era-of-cyber-terror/

======
james_toi
Who do you think is responsible for the virus?

